# Icon I Haven't Seen Before on my iPhone



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

In the top right corner, right beside the battery indictor, there appears to be a handset sitting on top of a bunch of small dots that look like a keyboard. 

I don't recall seeing this before and I can't see anything on the Apple site.

Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Does it bring up a menu if clicked? The only icon I remember having a phone in it was the modem dialer, but it had the phone part on the bottom. Could it be a custom icon for a bluetooth phone?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I should clarify that this is in the status line at the very top, just to the left of the battery indicator.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

You switched on TTY (text telephone). To turn it off go to Settings>Phone>TTY.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Daktari said:


> You switched on TTY (text telephone). To turn it off go to Settings>Phone>TTY.


That was it. Thank you.


----------



## Upeace (Nov 11, 2010)

I kept having the same question about this icon, so I found the answer and wrote blog post with screenshots to help people with the same questions. I hope this helps: iPhone TTY Icon | FatWalr.us


----------

